# A walk round our quarter



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I took the camera to take pictures of Itsme and the kittens, on the way round our bit of the village the blossoms looked so lovely I thought you might like to see.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It is lovely Jan. The forsythia here (Voitsberg, Austria) is just beginning to drop its flowers.


----------

